# Clearly Canadian beverage... Where to find in MA



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

OK... this is completly off the record, but does anybody know of the soft drink, sparkling water beverage called Clearly Canadian? It was popular back in the day... I would say early 90's. According to their web site, they are coming back strong, but I have yet to see it in the Southern Mass area. If any sightings of this such drink please advise. It's good stuff. Thanks!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh and, for the record Delta, Washington Street Liquor Mart no longer carries Night Train. I went there a couple weeks ago (I had to buy a CharlieCard at the 7/11 down the street) and the guy behind the counter looked at me like I was out of my mind.


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Moxie Soda is also rare in some parts. I found Moxie off Rt 6 (Exit 5) in West Barnstable at a mom & pop shop.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I remember Clearly Canadian Paul, but I think I'm getting old!


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

I remember Clearly Canadian as well, but isn't it just like all the other carbonated, flavored waters available now?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

No jbarrett, Clearly its not! Its Canadian! 

LMAO!


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

Good point!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I'm a fan of Canadian beverages too...*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

When I was a teen I used to drink the Haffenreffer Malt Liquor first and then try to figure out the saying inside the bottle cap.

Made it more funnier.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Oh and, for the record Delta, Washington Street Liquor Mart no longer carries Night Train. I went there a couple weeks ago (I had to buy a CharlieCard at the 7/11 down the street) and the guy behind the counter looked at me like I was out of my mind.


They had plenty the last time I was in there, which was right about a couple of weeks ago....just look around the area where the Mad Dog bottles are; you can't miss those neon colors.

I still have an unopened bottle of Night Train in my garage, if you're that hard-up.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

How a







bout this Canadian beverage?


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Haaaaa! Huntin down a long lost soda pop and i get bamboozeled! Lol - love it!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Clear American sold by Wal-Mart is bottled by the
same company in Canada and is the same product.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

How bout some Narraganset beer, and OK Cola!


Black Cherry Clearly Canadian was awesome!

And a Crystal Pepsi while you're at it! Id settle for a Clear Tab.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

The longer this thread goes and the more I remember how much I liked that stuff!

Longknife that is a very good beer. Love the Molson Light.


Koz as always you have the bestest bar!! You are my Bar Idol!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Koz as always you have the bestest bar!! You are my Bar Idol!


LOL, I love ya for saying it Fra, but thats just a pic I picked up off the net.
But if your interested, I'll be happy to send you a pic of "the kid's" real bar... 


94c said:


> When I was a teen I used to drink the Haffenreffer Malt Liquor first and then try to figure out the saying inside the bottle cap.
> Made it more funnier.


Oh man, I knew I wasn't the only one who drank that swill.
The cap was like a mini Concentration game right? You create a saying by combining pictures...
That was the de facto brew on my Friday & Saturday nights as a rambunctious 17 year old... That and Riunite Rosato (for the chick).


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Certain Demoula's/Market Basket sells many of these old sodas. Each store sells slightly different stuff, depending on the local community.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Other than the JD all I drink is the Clear American, what ever the lable
says that is what the taste is, right now it's mandarin orange that I 
am drinking.

Like I said before it is bottled for Wal-Mart by Clearly Canadian.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Lowell to Westminster huh Matty. That's a huge difference. Just don't turn into one of the locals and start calling it WestmInister.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

TopCop24 said:


> Lowell to Westminster huh Matty. That's a huge difference. Just don't turn into one of the locals and start calling it WestmInist*er*.


Shouldnt you have changed the er to an ah? That would make it WestmInistah...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

PAUL1604 said:


> Moxie Soda is also rare in some parts. I found Moxie off Rt 6 (Exit 5) in West Barnstable at a mom & pop shop.


I swear, other than regional nostalgia, Moxie cola has absloutely nothing to offer...kinda like Utz chips.


KozmoKramer said:


> *I'm a fan of Canadian beverages too...*


I feel like I'm drinking water. Sorry, but Canadian Whisky is the Single A leauge of whiskys. Kinda like a beat-up old Pinto next to a Dodge Ram Quad Cab when put next to nice Scotch.

Eh, Crown is alright, and 7&7's are old school, but I'm just left feeling unfulfilled on Canadian whisky...like I paid for a hooker and and she stole my money.


Delta784 said:


> They had plenty the last time I was in there, which was right about a couple of weeks ago....just look around the area where the Mad Dog bottles are; you can't miss those neon colors.


I'll have to give that clerk a piece of my mind. Come to think of it, his English wasn't all that good; he had to have a conference with the other guy there.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

fra444 said:


> Shouldnt you have changed the er to an ah? That would make it WestmInistah...


Kinda like those from Raynham.

Those that live there pronounce it "Rain-ham" while the outsiders pronounce it "Rain-nym". Having lived there with my grandparents for a while, I still cringe when I hear the latter pronounciation.

When my mother was at B-R High, she said that's how you could tell the Bridgewater from the Raynham kids.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> They had plenty the last time I was in there, which was right about a couple of weeks ago....just look around the area where the Mad Dog bottles are; you can't miss those neon colors.
> 
> I still have an unopened bottle of Night Train in my garage, if you're that hard-up.


I think Deltas garage maybe the nexus of the universe...LOL....BTW I used to love those Molsen XXX


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I swear, other than regional nostalgia, Moxie cola has absloutely nothing to offer...kinda like Utz chips.


Moxie? You mean carbonated dirt?


----------



## surquhar (May 21, 2008)

i dont know how far south you are but there is a convience store in cambridge ma that sells all three flavors...


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Haaa! Moxie mud... "Black Water" Moxie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
An ol' time original "energy" soda. Must be the Gentian Root extract.. complete with the dirt on it.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Moxie was a little before my time, but I do remember my dad drinking it, with milk maybe??


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I meant to look at the sodas at Shaws when I was up (down) in Maine this past weekend, but i forgot - sorry. Last summer I think Shaws sold Clearly Canadian - at least in their Maine locations. You could look to see if they sell it in the MA stores. I'll try to remember to look when I'm back for Memorial Day weekend


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

OH, I remember Clearly Canadian. Used to live on the stuff, that and Perrier. I have not seen it around. The store across from us used to sell Moxie, not sure if they still do. I try to stay out of there. They spread more gossip about the police than waiting on customers.

I also heard that alot of recovering alcoholics drink Moxie for some strange reason.


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you Longknife & lpwpd... I did find it here down in Jersey and relayed up a case to my very pregnant wife. I did remind her that water is better than soda during her pregnancy ... our son is gonna come out with the hiccups! Thanks again ... I'll check Shaw's & Roche Brothers down here on the Cape... also off the Cape at Whole Foods.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bad news. The Shaw's in Bath, ME at least no longer sells Clearly Canadian. I don't know about the Shaw's in MA as i don't shop there. It wasn't just OOS. I asked and they no longer sell it.

Why not call them or go on their website and ask where it's sold?


----------

